
Insights I’ve Gained Training Brazilian Jiu Jitsu - randomly
http://randomlyinsightful.com/2018/05/14/insights-ive-gained-after-3-years-of-training-brazilian-jiu-jitsu-under-a-living-legend/
======
themodelplumber
Cool, like many on HN I have long held an interest in the martial arts. After
a 9 year hiatus after almost getting my back broken by a jujitsu rock star (in
which hiatus I mostly did walking, hiking, and cycling) I just re-memorized
fukyugata ichi from my karate days.

Since martial arts interest is, in my life, associated somehow with higher
than average stress levels, I found some additional benefit from martial arts
by treating the interest as a hint from my subconscious to do the following
_outside of_ martial arts:

\- Attack problems in clever ways

\- Learn to grapple with things; don't give up!

\- Explore and exploit the biggest leverage points

\- Try to "level up" over time--rate my belt level in various areas

\- Stick up for myself

\- Explore the idea of life-mastery

\- Invent one's own routines, styles (non-martial arts), etc.

One of the biggest problems I've encountered in doing this is that once you
learn to overcome one kind of problem, you only seem to come across harder
problems; the previous problems aren't as problematic anymore. For example,
someone who learns to be more socially adept might suddenly find themselves
absolutely bowled over when they realize how much gossip, scheming, and
sabotage really happen in the world. At each one of these maturation levels,
it's been important to find ways to temper my viewpoint so that the problem
itself doesn't overwhelm before I can start to grapple with it.

~~~
petre
You might want to try Kendo. It doesn't have any distinctively colored belts
or involve any back breaking. On the contrary, it has fixed my back after a
cycling accident. It has the same benefits listed in the Brazilian Jiu Jitsu
article, like most martial arts.

------
Kagerjay
I've never really put this in perspective, but I have picked on all 3 things
the author has mentioned

1\. Learning jiujitsu has made me more confident in failing things more often
and learning as a result.

2\. I've learned to minimize / maximize the use of my time, for things that
matter to me most.

Its often said one of the best ways to sharpen the mind is to learn a hobby
unrelated to what you've done previously. I've also learned & drawn the
following analogies from Jiu Jitsu

\- Jiu jitsu is like playing competitive chess. Every move, every position you
make in jiu jitsu is like strategically placing your units on a chessboard.
You are the chessboard. Sometimes you make sacrifices (e.g. chess pawns,
disadvantage in a specific position in jiu jitsu) in order to leverage results
(e.g. get someone in an armbar). Like competitive chess you only get so much
amount of time to make decisions, and you are penalized for not acting
swiftly.

\- Jiu jitsu is like programming. You learn the foundations (e.g. computer
science or in this case, or how to stabilize your center of mass). Then you
learn basic positions (e.g. learning about the basics of a programming
language, for loops, etc). Then you submission techniques (e.g. putting a
program all together). Then you fine tune into advanced mastery by learning
patterns of getting into dominant positions quickly (e.g. you learn about
design patterns, and knowing the pitfalls of algorithms to solutions).

Like anything, practice makes perfect. I'm a naturally big fan of automating
things, so jiu jitsu for me is a lot of fun. Trying to figure out the least
amount of effort to leverage the most amount of work is something I admire in
any top-level practioners, regardless if we're talking about programming or
jiu jitsu.

Jiu jitsu has also taught me that just because you are the bigger person in an
advantageous position, that doesn't mean you'll come out the victor. I've had
people about half my weight put me in submission. In life, you can draw the
same analogy here that being more educated (advantageous jiu jitsu position)
or financially well off (weight class) doesn't make you necessarily happier
(victor)

------
mrdazm
Fellow dev and blue belt here who started around when you did in 2015. Happy
that you put into words and shared many of the sentiments I've thought about
and appreciate in BJJ.

Coincidentally I got my first IBJJF medal (3rd place) in a tournament this
past weekend. Achievement unlocked.
[https://www.instagram.com/p/BisnjNlHWSC/?taken-
by=mrdazm](https://www.instagram.com/p/BisnjNlHWSC/?taken-by=mrdazm)

~~~
NetOpWibby
Congrats man! That’s awesome.

------
KozmoNau7
I've been a member of a BJJ/MMA/kickboxing/boxing/CrossFit gym for ~10 years,
starting with kickboxing, but now doing only CrossFit. My experience is that
the BJJ people are the chillest dudes and great party people.

There's just something about a sport with constant co-ed physical contact that
lends itself to a very relaxed and comfortable attitude.

------
keithnz
Also train BJJ, I found lots of insights...

1\. When learning, don't try to win. Fail. Fail lots.

2\. BJJ works well because it's highly modular and composable. It allows you
to chain things together in many interesting ways. But the core is to learn
the basics well.

3\. There are lots of fancy moves that are fun to play with. But when it comes
to a fight and winning, core, well executed, at speed technique with the odd
out of the box surprise move does the job.

4\. Asking lots of questions quickly enhances your understanding. The more
details you pay attention to for even the most simple thing, the better you
get.

5\. Everything is practiced until it comes naturally.

6\. Test everything you learn in many different scenarios to develop
robustness

and... more :)

------
Kemschumam
I am very interested in trying jiu jitsu, but am afraid of injuring my knee
and not being able to run distance. I've read many accounts stating tearing a
knee is inevitable when rolling as a beginner with beginners. Is it reasonable
to train jiu jitsu if distance running is your primary objective? Or is it
just too risky?

~~~
samBergeron
I've been training BJJ for just over 8 years (Brown belt) and I've only hurt
my knee once... wrestling, and I train at an academy that has a strong
emphasis on leg locks. The best way to avoid injuries, regardless of if they
are to your knees or other, if to learn when to tap. Take the time to go
slowly, and take care not to go too hard.

Most of the injuries from BJJ happen when you're stubborn about tapping, or
when people go too hard on a move they don't understand. BJJ is a long
journey, so you want to train with injury prevention in mind. Hope that helps.

------
berneezy3
Great to see other Martial arts enthusiasts on HN. At its core, martial arts
is problem solving, similar to the other topics that appear on this forum. I
have found that in addition to increasing physical confidence, BJJ also
improves spatial thinking and visualization capabilities.

------
mathattack
I’ve learned a lot through Jiu Jitsu too. Some is humility and empathy for a
wide range of people. Also being able to learn over long time horizons. When I
train the stress of life is more manageable. Perhaps the best part is being
surrounded by a group of people all engaged in mutual self improvement.

I used to pack a Gi whenever I had work travel and it was a great way to
connect locally.

------
kenowi
Really nice write up. BJJ changed my live in crazy ways. It opened many doors
all over the world. You go to a gym and have instant friends. Cool to see a
write up about the non fighting aspect. Enjoy the journey. Ken from
brazilianblackbelt.com

